# Metric or Imperial



## CWatters (25 Feb 2008)

Novice/infrequent wood worker here so please forgive a silly question...

Looks like I'll need planning permission for my shed. It's not huge but I'm in a conservation area. I plan to do the drawings myself in Sketchup and then either build it myself or have it built for me. 

Would you do the drawings in metric or imperial units?


----------



## Slim (25 Feb 2008)

Metric is required.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Feb 2008)

You could do the drawing work in Imperial and switch to metric at the end to make the drawings you need to show.


----------



## mailee (25 Feb 2008)

Yeah! that's the best bit Dave, you don't have to worry about all that foreign metric stuff until you need to display it. Long live Imperial I say.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Feb 2008)

I just wish I could set custom units like furlongs, cubits and rods :lol:


----------



## CWatters (25 Feb 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## NickWelford (26 Feb 2008)

Dave R":3imrpbos said:


> I just wish I could set custom units like furlongs, cubits and rods :lol:



Wow - that would be some shed!


----------



## mr (26 Feb 2008)

Dave R":2std8vhc said:


> I just wish I could set custom units like furlongs, cubits and rods :lol:



That's what bits of string are for Dave _ 

Cheers Mike


----------

